# SALE Space Marines, Tau, Elves, Undead



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

*SALE: Space Marines, Grey Knights, CSM, Elves, Undead*

Salutations Readers,

I am selling off my unwanted Figures. 
Postage: UK £2, Europe £2.50, ROW £3.50

Chaos Space Marines:
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5624303299026962786
Chaos Rhino £9

Space Marines: 
Chaplain £3
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5624303220736753090
Space Marine Scouts (pistol/sword) x5 £4


Metal Grey Knights
Seven Photos here -
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5630245340078556882
All 21 Knights for £42 shipped
or 
15x Knight with Halberd £2 each
3x Knight with Sword £2 each
2x Knight with Incinerator £3 each
1x Knight with Psycannon £3

Random GW: 
GW Chaos Warrior two axes £4
http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/241586-.html

Mantic Undead: 
You can see the official website here. http://www.manticgames.com/
Great for Vampire Count or Tomb Kings
Vampire Lord on Pegasus £12
Male Necromancer £2
Revenant Cavalry (10 Metal, Full Command, part assembled) £20
Ghoul Regiment (20 figures, part assembled) £7

Mantic Elves:
Archers (20 figures, Full Command & Shields, Assembled) £7

Other:
I-Kor Barbarian with Axe £3
http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/241586-.html


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Interested in Tau, Space Marines, Chaos Marines and Lizardmen!  Got any pictures mate? Be nice to know if they're painted etc.


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

More pictures here - 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lyracian/FiguresForSales


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

il take the battle brother artemis,could i get pics,should have money next tuesday


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

Tau have been sold.


----------

